# Looking for RP partners! (Long term, SFW only)



## SkyaronCat (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi there! Skyaroncat here! tho- feel free to call me Aeron/Aer! 
I'm looking for someone who would like to RP! mostly looking for long term RPs, or one where there's some kind of effort into it, something IMPORTANT though, I prefer to keep things *SFW*, _Gore/Violence_ is an_ A++_ in my book, but other than that, just makes things unconfortable for me, Sorry!

NOW with that out of the way, I LOVE postapocaliptic or Medieval fantasy themes, also Zombies and Monsters too! (_Kinda Resident evil-ish? you know, with the whole viral-thing, zombies and BOWS...etc)_ I enjoy too Sci-fi, horror, or adventures! tho I'm also pretty open to whatever comes out, so no need to worry if you're not so fond of any of those themes, I never really plan a story too- I just like to kinda _''make it up on the road?''_ idk if I'm explaining myself, english is not my first languaje and due to that sometimes I struggle to find the words to describe a certain situation or -thing-, I guess that's another thing to keep in mind! 

But yeah- I'm looking towards someone _(More than one person though- don't think that just cuz someone commented this is closed forever!)_ who enjoys writing more than two lines at least?- basically someone who can write paragraphs, at least  o n e, I loooove writing paragraphs and explaining things _(Guess thats kinda obvious in this post...)_ aaand one-line things just make me feel so bored, I mean, sometimes is needed, but not ALL the time! and the gramatic- is not THAT important I guess, I mean, I still struggle a bit when it comes to writing stuff in english from time to time SO I dont mind that, it's not like I can really correct that stuff anyway, I don't think I really need to say this too, but _NO _Godmoding, Powerplaying, Guilttripping, etc., it just takes everything good away tbh, OH AND- I only RP as a male character, don't ask me to do otherwise cuz I'm not gonna do it! just personal taste, tho I don't mind if someone else decides to rp as a lady or smth! 

SO I guess that's it! 

If you like horror/apocaliptic/medieval stuff_ (Or directly RE)_ or are just feeling for a long term rp, feel free to either hit me up here _(either with a reply or a PM), _on my FA _(www.furaffinity.net/user/skyaroncat)_, or over discord! (*Skyaroncat#0911)* we can then disscuss further and see what comes after that! Don't be shy, that I don't really bite! 

//Sorry that I write too munch, I can't really handle it!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi! I happen to love horror stuff too, so would you like to RP with me? I'm pretty literate so my posts are normally detailed.

My charries are here- NintendoFanCS on Toyhouse


----------



## SkyaronCat (Jul 24, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Hi! I happen to love horror stuff too, so would you like to RP with me? I'm pretty literate so my posts are normally detailed.
> 
> My charries are here- NintendoFanCS on Toyhouse


Sure thing! do you have an account on Discord or do you prefer to talk over here via PM or in toyhouse?
Nice way to sort characters out btw! I like it!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 24, 2017)

SkyaronCat said:


> Sure thing! do you have an account on Discord or do you prefer to talk over here via PM or in toyhouse?
> Nice way to sort characters out btw! I like it!


Sadly, I don't have Discord but I'm fine with PMing on Toyhou.se and here(though I'm more active on TH so replies would likely be faster there)


----------



## SkyaronCat (Jul 24, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Sadly, I don't have Discord but I'm fine with PMing on Toyhou.se and here(though I'm more active on TH so replies would likely be faster there)


Perfect then! will send a PM over TH!


----------

